# Change IP address in Leopard?



## llee8820 (Nov 19, 2007)

Anyone know how to change your IP address in Leopard? Thanks.


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 20, 2007)

In System Preferences > Network > select the protocol (firewire, airport etc) and how you want it to be configured.


----------

